# Country member



## Jun Ranario (Oct 14, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings to all.


Greetings from the land of '' Let it Be''


I came across to this site and it look interesting. I am a county member of Cambrian lodge 464 now as we just recently moved here in Liverpool. I am pretty sure I can learn more about my masonary journey in this site.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Winter (Oct 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother.  Being one of those barbarian colonials, is the land of "Let it Be" a Beatles reference?


----------



## Jun Ranario (Oct 15, 2019)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum, Brother.  Being one of those barbarian colonials, is the land of "Let it Be" a Beatles reference?


Indeed, it is. as one of thier song goes '' All you need is Love'' 
Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Jun Ranario (Oct 15, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum.


Thank you.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 16, 2019)

Greetings from Colorado, USA!


----------



## Jun Ranario (Oct 16, 2019)

Chaz said:


> Greetings from Colorado, USA![/QUOTE
> Thank you.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 19, 2019)

Greetings from Australia !


----------



## Matt L (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------

